# OG paint Shelby Supreme ladies bike PA CL



## Hawthornecrazy (Mar 10, 2017)

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/bik/5973914296.html
I don't know if it's still available but looks like it could be a nice bike.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 13, 2017)

Paint is nice.


----------

